# Camping Obelisco Trieste



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Has anybody visited Camping Obelisco 4 km north of Trieste.

I've visited their website but I'm interested in having the GPS co ords.  

I can't find the site in the camp site data base.

Regards

Don


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don, the co-ords for Camping Obelisco are,

N 45.67928 E 13.78271

Hope this helps.


Bob


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Don, 
Try 45.679870 x 13.783135 on Google Earth,don'nt zoom in lower than 2500ft or you lose it.Thats from the address given for the site.
tony


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

This link will give you a detail view for those coordinates:
http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=45.67987&lon=13.783135&z=19&r=0&src=msl

Use the "Microsoft (VE) labels" map for best view.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that.

The last two posts scrambled my brain. 8O 

With a poorly neck and a sceambled brain I need to go and lie down for a couple of hours. 8O 

Thanks again.

Don


----------

